# ECA for FSWP



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Right now I am preparing for IELTS and planned to appear next year. I would like to know about ECA. Can I apply for ECA before appearing in IELTS as ECA is valid for 5 years?.
Is yes then which institute I should go for? ICAS or WES??.


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi,

Its better to take ECA through WES as its fast and easy.
But, no one is sure about FSWP next year since they have plans to introduce the EOI system in Jan 2015.
Therefore, it would be better to apply for ECA once you get some clarity on FSWP 2014.
ECA and IELTS are different and independent processes and hence you can take both at any time you want.


----------



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

As you told that there are chances of EOI system to come in FSWP by Jan-2015, if I complete my ECA from WES by next month will it be valid for 5 years irrespective of EOI system.


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm working as a pharmacist in UK so will need to sit further exams before I can be registered to work in Canada. So would EOI mean that unless I've sat all my exams and registered in Canada i'd not be eligible to be selected? Or is having foreign credentials still be sufficient if ECA shows my qualifications are equivalent to those of Canada?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

little.miss said:


> I'm working as a pharmacist in UK so will need to sit further exams before I can be registered to work in Canada. So would EOI mean that unless I've sat all my exams and registered in Canada i'd not be eligible to be selected? Or is having foreign credentials still be sufficient if ECA shows my qualifications are equivalent to those of Canada?


I think EOI term is different looking at present condition. That would be applied in 2015. I would recommend you to go for your assessment. Forget EOI term for at least now...


----------



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> I think EOI term is different looking at present condition. That would be applied in 2015. I would recommend you to go for your assessment. Forget EOI term for at least now...


Therefore the point is that clear your ECA as early as possible as it would valid for 5 years from now.


----------



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey..
I have checked the website of WES. It explains that certificate is to be submitted by ownself and for transcript, it is to be submitted by university.
For this case how WES recognise about both couriers are for same applicant.


----------

